# A Handy Stellplatz Map....



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Following on from my previous post about free POI stellplatz downloads for your Sat Nav >here<, the German magazine 'Reisemobil International' have now also produced a handy free interactive google map overlaid with all the stellplatz from the Bordatlas similar to the google map on our own database.....










The Bordatlas is obviously only available annually but the POI's and the interactive map will be regularly updated.

Follow this link to the map.......

http://www.reisemobil-international.de/bordatlas2/karte3.html

No excuse not being able to find that elusive stellplatz with that little lot 

pete


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Just a note.
There is a post:- Useful and informative Continental websites  to be found in Continental Touring Info 
here: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-4659.html

The site Peejay mentions is already there but is a very useful site and needs highlighting again.

I do try to add additional useful sites to the list as they are brought to our attention.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks to both of you for the info.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Yes- Can I add my thanks too?


----------

